# Fringe (Telefilm)



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Novembre 2012)

Ho scoperto questo Telefilm proprio qui sul Forum circa un anno fa, e da qual giorno ho divorato l'intera saga.

Devo dire che arrivato alla quarta stagiona, non mi ha più attirato come prima. Infatti sono fermo alle sesta puntata, e per adesso non penso di continuare... Troppo deluso da questa stagione.

La prima e la seconda stagione soprattutto sono fantastiche, geniali nella trama e fantastici gli attori!


----------



## Ale (24 Novembre 2012)

ho appena iniziato la terza stagione


----------



## Vinz (25 Novembre 2012)

Sto in pari, purtroppo il livello della serie è andato sempre scemando. Questa quinta (e ultima) stagione è stata ideata un po' ad canis cazzum, tanto per fare una stagione finale.


----------



## Ale (25 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Sto in pari, purtroppo il livello della serie è andato sempre scemando. Questa quinta (e ultima) stagione è stata ideata un po' ad canis cazzum, tanto per fare una stagione finale.



la stai guardando con i sottotitoli?


----------



## Vinz (25 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> la stai guardando con i sottotitoli?



Si


----------



## Prinz (25 Novembre 2012)

io sono fermo alla terza, Walter è un personaggio geniale


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Novembre 2012)

Walter è mitico.

Comunque si, la qualità è sempre più scesa. Si nota già alla terza serie.


----------



## MilanForever (26 Novembre 2012)

Anch'io sono in pari e concordo sulla qualità, le prime due stagioni erano di un altro livello. Ormai ovviamente la seguirò fino alla fine, ma sicuramente non sarò dispiaciuto quando sarà finita.


----------



## Brain84 (27 Novembre 2012)

Questa stagione sembra quasi uno spinoff..tutte sconnessa rispetto alle altre e i casi Fringe non esistono più se non come strumento di vendetta contro gli osservatori


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Novembre 2012)

Ho smesso alla terza stagione perchè non era minimamente al livello delle prime due.


----------



## Ale (30 Novembre 2012)

finita di vedere la 3°


----------



## Ale (6 Dicembre 2012)

finita di vedere la 4°


----------



## Ale (7 Dicembre 2012)

la quinta mi sembra ben fatta.


----------



## chicagousait (7 Dicembre 2012)

Stasera riprende in America. Ormai la fine si avvicina


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Io sinceramente la quarta non l'ho nemmeno finita. Tanta era la delusione..


----------



## Ale (10 Dicembre 2012)

mi risulta che la quinta sia di sole 13 puntate...siamo alla 8..ormai ci siamo alla fine di questo capolavoro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Gennaio 2013)

Io ho smesso alla terza. Chi mi fa un mega spoiler e mi dice come prosegue e finisce in soldoni?


----------



## Ale (19 Gennaio 2013)

oggi c'e' la penultima puntata della stagione.. i " nostri " stanno preparando un piano per combattere il dominio degli osservatori, hanno condensato tutto nelle ultime 2 puntate...


----------



## Vinz (20 Gennaio 2013)

Finito. Finale, anche se prevedibile, davvero commovente.


----------



## Ale (20 Gennaio 2013)

spero domani di riuscire a vederle le ultime 2


----------



## Brain84 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Finale molto bello, sopratutto l'ultima scena che da qualche spremuta di meningi per far collimare tutto. Gran bella serie televisiva, mi mancherà molto!


----------



## Prinz (22 Gennaio 2013)

la quarta serie l'ho trovata abbastanza pessima


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2013)

anchio ho smesso di guardarlo... ad un certo punto non è piu bello come era prima..

mi son fermato quando le due dimensioni si uniscono con il tizio di cui non ricordo il nome nella macchina.. mi aiutate a capire che stagione ed epiodio è?


----------



## Prinz (23 Gennaio 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> anchio ho smesso di guardarlo... ad un certo punto non è piu bello come era prima..
> 
> mi son fermato quando le due dimensioni si uniscono con il tizio di cui non ricordo il nome nella macchina.. mi aiutate a capire che stagione ed epiodio è?



è il finale della terza


----------



## Ale (23 Gennaio 2013)

mi mancano gli ultimi 2 episodi...appena ho un po di tempo me li vedo.


----------



## Butcher (23 Gennaio 2013)

Bel finale, mi mancherà.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Gennaio 2013)

Dai spoileratemi le ultime due stagioni che non ho voglia di guardarle


----------



## Ale (25 Aprile 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> mi mancano gli ultimi 2 episodi...appena ho un po di tempo me li vedo.



ecco, ho giusto trovato il tempo stasera, finale bello. un po troppo sconcia sta quinta serie pero.


----------



## Vinz (25 Aprile 2013)

La serie è stata un continuo decrescendo, la quinta stagione è servita giusto a dare una chiusura dignitosa. Però commovente il finale


----------



## Frikez (14 Maggio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Finito. Finale, anche se prevedibile, davvero commovente.



Quoto 

Serie comunque fantastica.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Questa stagione sembra quasi uno spinoff..tutte sconnessa rispetto alle altre e i casi Fringe non esistono più se non come strumento di vendetta contro gli osservatori



Finita la 5....

Non sono d'accordo non è assolutamente uno spingoff, era la conlusione di tutto. Tutta la storia girava intorno agli osservatori


----------



## Ale (2 Agosto 2013)

alla fine non era malaccio come serie televisiva, confesso che mi manca un po


----------

